# lamb journal



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Jan 11, 2017)

*HELLO!*
SOOOOOOO, my friends lamb is gonna give birth within the next 3 days and i'm not preped. AT ALL. so if anyone has anything to say and any advice to give that would be Fantastic thank you! i'm sure i should have put this in a different forum, but yea... 

ok... so i'll do something fun now haha!





who can tell me the breed of this lamb?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2017)

Racka. And that is no lamb.....pity the poor ewe if it was born with those horns!


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Jan 11, 2017)

haha yeeeeea... me too... but apperently it is a real breed. just super rare.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2017)

Racka sheep are super cool looking, wish they weren't so rare. What kind of sheep does your friend have?


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Jan 11, 2017)

north country cheviot
mixt with like 1/16th oxford.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2017)

2ewesandmoreonthego said:


> north country cheviot
> mixt with like 1/16th oxford.


I bet they are pretty!


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Jan 11, 2017)

yea, just REALLY hard to show in a breeding ewe class when you are showing with suffox... he he


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats - is this your friend's ewe's first time lambing?  How much experience does your friend have?

Most ewes take care of lambing themselves just fine, but it is good to have some things on hand: iodine and a small cup to dip the lamb's umbilical cord a few times the first few hours; towels, gloves, and lube in case you are needed to assist with the birth; and a camera to take lots of pictures to share!  Do a search for 'lambing kit' here to get some good lists as well.

Good luck!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2017)

Any updates?


----------

